# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Для разрядки в эти трудные дни...

## translationsnmru

Посмотрите вот эту тему в ЖЖ: the_mockturtle: Generation gap
Мне понравилось, и я там тоже отметился... Может, и тут что-нибудь подобное сделать?

----------


## it-ogo

ДрГреки для меня - слишком хардкор, но когда-то я играл во что-то подобное с канцеляритом. 
Что-то вроде: 
Настоящим предписываю подверженной мистическому воздействию негативного характера полной совокупности физических лиц, испытывающих дефицит питательных веществ в организме, а также физических лиц, состоящих в правовых отношениях с другими физическими либо юридическими лицами в качестве объекта собственности, принять вертикальное положение.

----------


## translationsnmru

Интернационал  :: .
Хотя пришлось подумать.

----------


## it-ogo

Наукообразие: 
В работе обосновывается утверждение об идентичности парогазовых атмосферных образований особям рода Equidae со специфическим окрасом, а также ставится проблема целенаправленности форсированной миграции их коллективов при игнорировании действий, направленных на получение заднего обзора. 
Не очень.  ::  
Your turn.

----------


## Basil77

> Наукообразие: 
> В работе обосновывается утверждение об идентичности парогазовых атмосферных образований особям рода Equidae со специфическим окрасом, а также ставится проблема целенаправленности форсированной миграции их коллективов при игнорировании действий, направленных на получение заднего обзора. 
> Не очень.  
> Your turn.

 Облака - белогривые лошадки?  ::

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Alex_krsk

Ау кого дни-то трудные?  ::

----------

